
Show HN: Learn how to build profitable SaaS startups together - krm01
https://classroomies.com/?s802Uow
======
qnsi
maybe until you have more people it would be cool to just have one episode a
day? So everyone can come at the same time and maybe decide (via chat) what to
watch.

It's a little disappointing to be alone there

